# ZUNE MP3 Player programming/black screen



## llane814 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got a ZUNE 8 GB MP3 Player that I won yesterday. It was shipped from Amazon. I downloadded the software and was loading it onto the Player and it STOPPED. Now all I get is a Black screen. I have tried pressing the back key and UP key (a suggestions on their web site) to get the screen lit, but that has not worked. Are there any other suggestions? Who would I contact for warranty if this cannot be done by ME? I won it from Pepsipoints.com


----------



## mlabre20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I couldn't tell by your post but make sure you are resetting it correctly. 

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/1864/zune_how_to_reset

Also, try plugging it into your computer and let it sit for a few hours. If you can't get it to work then call support and they will send you a replacement.


----------

